# Double Down



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Haven't had time to post but here goes. It's was about 3 wks ago. Me and my buddy where going to scout a new property and possibly try a set. We didn't arrive at the property till around 11 am. Wasn't so sure about the time of day but decided to give some calling a try anyway. We setup just inside a small wooded area that was bordering one of the thickest nastiest swamplands in the area. I played bay bee cottontail for 15 minutes switched to hairy woodpecker for the next 10 or so. Nothing had showed so I switched to pup distress and cranked the volume. A few minutes pass then movement to my left. Oh boy here one comes running then another and another. Within seconds we got 3 dogs trying to eat the call and decoy. I unloaded my shotgun and my buddy was able to squeeze one off as they made there retreat back to the swamp. My buddy and I look at each other in amazement like wow. Were still trying to regroup when here comes another out of the same spot heading for the caller! At those time I'm empty and were still in such shock we weren't able to do anything besides just look in awe as this one spun around and retreated back. Next we here the death cry in the Swamp. We start tracking dogs and find we got two of the first three. Hope the pics show up.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

pics not working


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Of course I can never load pics

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job. The plugs come out for predator hunting. I've been empty a time or two on the predator stand.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Another try with the pic

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice work  jrock, good lookin dogs!


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Great stuff. Congrats to you. I like the snow camo wraps. Where did you get those?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It's actually horse bandage wrap, you can get it at TSC really cheap. Great stuff, only sticks to itself. I use the same.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Well done!!


----------

